# A Warfare Prayer Before Starting Your Day



## BrandNew (Jan 22, 2009)

Got this in an email and thought I would share.
___________________________________________________________

Heavenly Father, I bow in worship and praise before you. I cover myself with the blood of Jesus Christ and claim the protection of the blood for my family, my finances, my home, my spirit, soul and body. I surrender myself completely in every area of my life to you. I address myself only to the True and living God, who has all power, and control over everything. Satan, I command you and all your demon forces of darkness, in the name of Jesus Christ to leave my presence. I bring the blood of Jesus Christ between the devil and my family, my home, my finances, my spirit, soul and body.

I declare, therefore, that Satan and his wicked spirits are subject to me in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ. Furthermore, in my own life today, I destroy and tear down all the strongholds of Satan and smash the plans of Satan that have been formed against me and my family. I tear down the strongholds of the devil against my mind, and I surrender my mind to you, blessed Holy Spirit. I affirm Heavenly Father, that you have not given me the Spirit of fear but of power and of love and of a sound mind (2 Tim. 1:7). Therefore, I resist the spirit of fear in the name of Jesus the Son of the living God, and I refuse to doubt, refuse to worry, because I have authority (power) over all the power of the enemy, and nothing by any means shall hurt me (Luke 10:19). I claim complete and absolute victory over the forces of darkness in the name of Jesus and I bind the devil and command him to loose my peace, joy, prosperity and every member of my family for the glory of God and by faith I call it done.

I break and smash the strongholds of Satan formed against my emotions today and give my emotions to you Lord Jesus. I destroy the strongholds of Satan against my body today. I give my body to you Lord Jesus realizing that I am the temple of the Holy Spirit (1 Cor. 3:16, 1 Cor. 6:19-20). Again, I cover myself with the blood of the Lord Jesus Christ and pray that the Holy Ghost would bring all the work of the Crucifixion, all the work of the Resurrection, all the work of the Ascension of the Lord Jesus Christ into my life. I surrender my life and possession to you. I refuse to fear, worry or to be discouraged in the Name of Jesus. I will not hate, envy or show any type of bitterness toward my brothers, sisters or enemies, but still will love them with the love of God shed aboard in my heart by the Holy Ghost.

Open my eyes and show me the areas of my life that does not please you and give me the strength, grace and wisdom to remove any sin or weight that would prevent our close fellowship. Work in me to cleanse me from all ground that would give the devil a foothold against me. I claim in every way the victory of the Cross over all satanic forces in my life. I pray in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ with Thanksgiving and I welcome all the ministry of the Holy Spirit.

*AMEN*


----------



## sassy2011 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is good... thanks


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 22, 2009)

I really needed that one.  Thank you.


----------



## charmingt (Jan 22, 2009)

AMEN!!


----------



## gn1g (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## juju (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting !


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, this is going to help alot of Christians who do want to do the right thing but don't know how. Thank God for the teachers in the body of Jesus Christ.


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 20, 2010)

Needed this today.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Apr 20, 2010)

I needed this today too. Thanks for posting and thanks for bumping!


----------



## Nicole9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great prayer!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Apr 21, 2010)

AMEN!!!!! I needed this one today!!!!


----------



## dinanicole (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

